# Feedback about my new website



## Stitchdogtees (Aug 25, 2015)

Looking for some constructive feedback about my movie and film related t-shirt company I've started.
www.stitchdog.com
Would like to know what people thought of the site and how i can make it better?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

On the iPad mini. Header is too big. Decrease the size of your logo image. I don't particularly care for the font but that is just personal opinion others may like it. I think it is weird to say 23 USD bevause I always feel like foreign sites do that and i then have a feeling of distrust regarding shipping and quality


----------



## Stitchdogtees (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks jennGO il have a look at the header size now.
What do you mean about the USD? Do you think it shouldn't be mentioned until check out? or what?

thanks again


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I did see at checkout you are selling to every country in the world so maybe it is necessary. I'm sure it is just an unusual preference of mine


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I like your site. It's easy to navigate, your products are in your face and easy to buy. I also like the story line that goes with your artwork. I also like the look on my cell phone too. Great job!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

site looks great


----------

